# Scroll saw question



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

I built a small woodshop behind my garage for my father in law to tinker. I want to upgrade the cheesy scroll saw I currently have. I would like to buy a nice one without breaking the bank. He has found new life in scroll sawing. I have created a monster, he is out there all hours on that scroll saw.
So if you have recomendations on brand and model let me know.

Also if any of you have scrap wood lying around you want to get rid of let me know.

Larry


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Larry

This looks like a pretty good deal on a reconditioned scroll saw.. Good on ya for getting Pops interested in something. It can really change his life...Ask ME..I KNOW...LOL

http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recon...ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1254838960&sr=8-5

Also happened upon this band saw below...this is a real STEAL if anyone needs a smaller saw..

http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recon...ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1254838960&sr=8-9


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_10153_12605?keyword=scroll+saw&x=22&y=5


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

In our shop at school we have Delta's and Excalibur's.

I like the Excaliburs, and have bought 2 in the last 2 years.

Have him learn how to do inlays so he can come teach me. I got some kids that want to do it!!!! LOL

Check them out here http://www.seyco.com/saws.html


----------

